# Finally got the Covaids 🤦‍♂️



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Well it happened got the shit now looking for the Joe Rogan “Kitchen Sink” treatment just found the Monoclonal antibodies place gonna cost me $300 about to shower and drive 60 miles to get it thank god for insurance just got off the phone with them for out of network er visit. 

Then gonna look for the the NAD drip gonna be about $500 give or take just need ivermectin lol that’s gonna be the hardest.


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you have symptoms, or just the PCR test results?


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Good for you. You reminded me that I need to have my mother-in-law order more chlorite (ClO3) from the apothecarian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Do you have symptoms, or just the PCR test results?


Yeah I’m getting worse and worse was eating breakfast couldn’t tase shit told my wife then seen email pop up to check results I’m trying to jump ahead actually have to driver to FT Wayne in 3 hours only place that will give me the antibodies today or tomorrow


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Good for you. You reminded me that I need to have my mother-in-law order more chlorite (ClO3) from the apothecarian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wtf is that lol should I be taking it?


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

If you can't find ivermectin let me know. I'll send you some..


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Wtf is that lol should I be taking it?


It's a pre-treatment and treatment for Covid.  If you are already on it, you will not catch it.  If you have COVID, i have seen it react within an hour and remove the spike proteins.  Not sure when the communicability would be gone, but the ones that hurt and bother will be knocked out within an hour.  I have been on it.  When I got covid the first time, I was only on colloidal silver and I kicked the original covids ass in 2 days.  Now i take 250PPM silver and 5mL:1L water of ClO3


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It's a pre-treatment and treatment for Covid.  If you are already on it, you will not catch it.  If you have COVID, i have seen it react within an hour and remove the spike proteins.  Not sure when the communicability would be gone, but the ones that hurt and bother will be knocked out within an hour.  I have been on it.  When I got covid the first time, I was only on colloidal silver and I kicked the original covids ass in 2 days.  Now i take 250PPM silver and 5mL:1L water of ClO3


Where I get that? I’ll have my wife grab it while I’m on the road trip lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> If you can't find ivermectin let me know. I'll send you some..


Your the fucking man ty will
Let you know wife at urgent care with kids testing she’s asking if they don’t get it I’ll let you know thank you


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 24, 2021)

Everybody should have ivermectin on hand ahead of time. Gotta take it early.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah if the pharmacies filled it lol


----------



## Yano (Nov 24, 2021)

Sarmify , place i've gotten SR n Cardarine from in the past sells Ivermectin , 3mg pellets. Not sure what the dose is or anything for that stuff but its one place I know of that has it. Good Luck man I got room in my prayers for you and the family. 








						IVERMECTIN | Sarmify
					

IVERMECTIN 3 mg per pellet60 count NOT FOR HUMAN USE!! By purchasing this product you acknowledge that this product is not intended for human consumption or human use in any way.  By purchasing this product you take on the sole responsibility of this product should any injury or damage occur you...




					www.sarmify.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Yano said:


> Sarmify , place i've gotten SR n Cardarine from in the past sells Ivermectin , 3mg pellets. Not sure what the dose is or anything for that stuff but its one place I know of that has it. Good Luck man I got room in my prayers for you and the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty kind sir


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Were you vaccinated?  😏


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Were you vaccinated?  😏


“Immunized”


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> “Immunized”


Good enough for me!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

I have 2 people within mine and my wife's family that you'd bet your life savings on that if they got covid, they'd die. 

Both got it. One has zero symptoms whatsoever. She's obese, and a diabetic who does not eat properly, brain damage, on more pills than you can count. 

The other is very old, obese, was admitted to the hospital for a previously undiagnosed diabetic issue. Her blood sugar was so bad, they kept her in the hospital. During routine bloodwork.... Covid. Didn't even know. 

Both are fine. 

🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where I get that? I’ll have my wife grab it while I’m on the road trip lol


If you know any chemist, just give them the chemical formula, which is ClO3 (thats one neg chloride (ClO2), and since you need a OH (hydroxide) to release on H and one O that binds with the O2 yielding you an *.ite.  Your chemist will know how to get the reaction by mixing other hydroxides.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I have 2 people within mine and my wife's family that you'd bet your life savings on that if they got covid, they'd die.
> 
> Both got it. One has zero symptoms whatsoever. She's obese, and a diabetic who does not eat properly, brain damage, on more pills than you can count.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie when I couldn’t taste my breakfast kind of freaked me out and that positive test after sunk my stomach a bit been feeling like shit bit we’ll see already driving toward the monoclonal place just to be safe but happy getting it out the way instead of always wondering what happens lol when I do get it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> If you know any chemist, just give them the chemical formula, which is ClO3 (thats one neg chloride (ClO2), and since you need a OH (hydroxide) to release on H and one O that binds with the O2 yielding you an *.ite.  Your chemist will know how to get the reaction by mixing other hydroxides.


Lmao let me call my chemist connects  and I have none lmao


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not gonna lie when I couldn’t taste my breakfast kind of freaked me out and that positive test after sunk my stomach a bit been feeling like shit bit we’ll see already driving toward the monoclonal place just to be safe but happy getting it out the way instead of always wondering what happens lol when I do get it


I think you might be rushing. But I don't know, sounds like it hits everyone differently. I had it a couple weeks ago and it took about 4-5 days to feel totally fine. The flu hits me worse.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think you might be rushing. But I don't know, sounds like it hits everyone differently. I had it a couple weeks ago and it took about 4-5 days to feel totally fine. The flu hits me worse.


Yeah I rather be safe then sorry I trust in joe Rogan lmao


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow, stay safe man hope you can beat this one.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm feeling left out. I still haven't got the Vid yet. It must be because I'm so ugly 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Fuck and my son has it too wife prob to his test came back


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think you might be rushing. But I don't know, sounds like it hits everyone differently. I had it a couple weeks ago and it took about 4-5 days to feel totally fine. The flu hits me worse.


Lose your sense of taste or smell? Not everyone does and I didn't when I had Covid last year.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Lose your sense of taste or smell? Not everyone does and I didn't when I had Covid last year.


Shut the fuck up Mindless. There's lots of people that lose their sense of taste and smell. My wife and son had covid and still don't have their sense of taste.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Lose your sense of taste or smell? Not everyone does and I didn't when I had Covid last year.


Yeah taste gone damn smell too didn’t even notice


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah if the pharmacies filled it lol



Got mine from the feed store. If I’m not too good for tren, I’m not too good for ivermectin for swine and cattle 🤣

It’s literally the same drug. I know a ton of people who have had covid, several who didn’t make it, but I know of no one who took ivermectin that ended up hospitalized


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lmao let me call my chemist connects  and I have none lmao


I don't think they would be.  In Mexico, the Pharmacy cartel wipes out all the competition.  This lady doesn't advertise because she has a private practice and it is important to insure discretion.  Think about my case for instance, my source is my mother-in-law, who believes, as my late mother and grandmother practices natural medicine.  I have to go through a traditional Mexican lady to get it from her friend who is friends with the doctor.  This doctor in chemistry has tended the public there in mexico and has remedies that work.  I understand the chemical process, just don't have the chemicals.  Same thing with gear.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 24, 2021)

99.9% recovery rate, me thinks you'll be OK... Good luck...


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Shut the fuck up Mindless. There's lots of people that lose their sense of taste and smell. My wife and son had covid and still don't have their sense of taste.


I think he was asking you a question... not jabbing at you. Also, to be fair he did say not everyone gets that symptom. As in some people like your family did get it, and some other people don't... which is a true statement.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> If you know any chemist, just give them the chemical formula, which is ClO3 (thats one neg chloride (ClO2), and since you need a OH (hydroxide) to release on H and one O that binds with the O2 yielding you an *.ite.  Your chemist will know how to get the reaction by mixing other hydroxides.


You sure it's not hyper or hypo chlorite? Just saying chlorite sounds like it's missing something


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Shut the fuck up Mindless. There's lots of people that lose their sense of taste and smell. My wife and son had covid and still don't have their sense of taste.


Maybe they just don't like your cooking


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think he was asking you a question... not jabbing at you. Also, to be fair he did say not everyone gets that symptom. As in some people like your family did get it, and some other people don't... which is a true statement.


I believe I answered him. Lol.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You sure it's not hyper or hypo chlorite? Just saying chlorite sounds like it's missing something



No sir, it’s a chemical mixture. There’s also chlorate, which is ClO4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theshepard42 (Nov 24, 2021)

Me and my whole family got it recently. I had to get the stabby stabby because of my job that I worked on so I knew i was going to have to get it. My lady had flu like symptoms and she has a bad immune system. Days later she was back to normal. My 2 year old got it and honestly he maybe had a stuffy nose. I wouldnt be so scared of it as long as you dont have terrible health problems. Ive actually had a few patients that are fucking in the hospital every other week for some issue but when they got covid we didnt get a call for them for 2 weeks because they were home. I hope you feel better man.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I believe I answered him. Lol.


You did, but I just don't understand constant hostility towards him by a few people here.

It's got to suck when you're trying to be part of a community, only to be slapped around for even the mildest of posts.... every single thread. 🤔


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You did, but I just don't understand constant hostility towards him by a few people here.
> 
> It's got to suck when you're trying to be part of a community, only to be slapped around for even the mildest of posts.... every single thread. 🤔


Lol what I miss? 

Have time lmao 1.5-2 hour wait here


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol what I miss?
> 
> Have time lmao 1.5-2 hour wait here


It's honestly not that big a deal. I just saw an opportunity to ask an unrelated question.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You did, but I just don't understand constant hostility towards him by a few people here.
> 
> It's got to suck when you're trying to be part of a community, only to be slapped around for even the mildest of posts.... every single thread. 🤔


Even I am warming up to mindless (he promised me a log mind you) but bbbg is generally an asshole I guess we all just have to accept that. The term dry drunk comes to mind, my stepfather was and is one. Hopefully he takes his hostility out on us and not his poor family.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Everyone here deserves a second chance.  If you look at a post I made and the way I presented it was not necessary, but everyone should be given a chance.  I think we are all learning that still.  This is why the mods moderate, to keep the ambience welcoming.  Great job Mods!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Everyone here deserves a second chance.  If you look at a post I made and the way I presented it was not necessary, but everyone should be given a chance.  I think we are all learning that still.  This is why the mods moderate, to keep the ambience welcoming.  Great job Mods!


Yes the mods here are keepers for sure.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Everyone here deserves a second chance.  If you look at a post I made and the way I presented it was not necessary, but everyone should be given a chance.  I think we are all learning that still.  This is why the mods moderate, to keep the ambience welcoming.  Great job Mods!


We’re you here for DOOM? He don’t deserve shit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You did, but I just don't understand constant hostility towards him by a few people here.
> 
> It's got to suck when you're trying to be part of a community, only to be slapped around for even the mildest of posts.... every single thread. 🤔


The older members all know. I keep forgetting that this is a kinder gentler world where everyone is quick to forgive. 

Aside from that, he’s not really a member of our community. He’s a poseur. I personally don’t care for him at all because some of his posts directly conflict with what I try to do within this community. He’s on other boards with 10s of thousands of posts so the newbs really believe he knows what he’s doing and follow what he says.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> We’re you here for DOOM? He don’t deserve shit



Yes I recall. Also that other one from Eastern Europe whose name I forgot Michael something ….yes, the unredeemable 

[edit] ooo000pps. wrong forum (that was TID)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The older members all know. I keep forgetting that this is a kinder gentler world where everyone is quick to forgive.
> 
> Aside from that, he’s not really a member of our community. He’s a poseur. I personally don’t care for him at all because some of his posts directly conflict with what I try to do within this community. He’s on other boards with 10s of thousands of posts so the newbs really believe he knows what he’s doing and follow what he says.


Anyone who participates and makes an effort is a member of the community. I don't care if he cycles or not... nor do I really care about if noobs think he's a god on other forums or not. Hopefully he's sharing knowledge he learned here and on other boards... I'm all in support of that.

No rules have been broken in this thread. This is just an observation I made that is clearly singled out on one member, who's posts all happen to be very mild, and I thought I'd ask about it.

I don't know I'd call this board kinder and gentler.. if I had to summarize rule #1 then I'd say it's something like _"try your best not to be a dick"_. That doesn't necessarily mean kinder and gentler 😂


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

@MindlessWork  get your log up buddy it doesn't have to be fancy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> @MindlessWork get your log up buddy it doesn't have to be fancy.


Never mind that


----------



## DF (Nov 24, 2021)

Well damn! This is NOT the time to lose the sense of taste with Thanksgiving tomorrow!  

Hope you make out well Bobby!  Don't forget the Oximeter!


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The older members all know. I keep forgetting that this is a kinder gentler world where everyone is quick to forgive.
> 
> Aside from that, he’s not really a member of our community. He’s a poseur. I personally don’t care for him at all because some of his posts directly conflict with what I try to do within this community. He’s on other boards with 10s of thousands of posts so the newbs really believe he knows what he’s doing and follow what he says.


Oh, and where are your personal experiences? I have yet to hear about YOUR workouts YOUR personal experiences. Never seen a pic and to be honest you have never backed up your own credibility with anything but hollow words. You talk about how Mindless should not be considered credible yet where js your credibility coming from? 

From you????

I know I walk the walk 

And for damn sure you know I do 

So I'm putting it like this, you are as fake as mindless until you can prove otherwise.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You did, but I just don't understand constant hostility towards him by a few people here.
> 
> It's got to suck when you're trying to be part of a community, only to be slapped around for even the mildest of posts.... every single thread. 🤔


that cause u havent been around that long ..Hes a weirdo at the least plus more im sure ..Hes like a tillthe end..that fucker is on everyboard there is that right there is fucking weird


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2021)

Good luck Bobby I hope you have a quick recovery bud.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

I dont mindmindless being around Hes a good punching bag


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

you took one to many loads bobby now u got the virus ...


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 24, 2021)

Since you can't trust what Google and mainstream media say, is the ivermectin for animals the exact same as humans just higher dosed? Was in tractor supply yesterday and saw it locked up, like it's controlled. Ridiculous.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Oh, and where are your personal experiences? I have yet to hear about YOUR workouts YOUR personal experiences. Never seen a pic and to be honest you have never backed up your own credibility with anything but hollow words. You talk about how Mindless should not be considered credible yet where js your credibility coming from?
> 
> From you????
> 
> ...


Guys, I didn't mean for people to take this as an opportunity to start fighting.

Let's focus on what really matters... @Bobbyloads has AIDS, and he needs our support right now 😢.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Guys, I didn't mean for people to take this as an opportunity to start fighting.
> 
> Let's focus on what really matters... @Bobbyloads has AIDS, and he needs our support right now 😢.


let people fight sendo dammit


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> let people fight sendo dammit


But that makes more work for me, and I'm a lazy mod.


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> “Immunized”


Don't like it, Immunized should mean you're IMMUNE to something.... which we know you're sure as shit not!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> But that makes more work for me, and I'm a lazy mod.


your job isnt to break up fights ..Its makes shit boring


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Oh, and where are your personal experiences? I have yet to hear about YOUR workouts YOUR personal experiences. Never seen a pic and to be honest you have never backed up your own credibility with anything but hollow words. You talk about how Mindless should not be considered credible yet where js your credibility coming from?
> 
> From you????
> 
> ...


I don’t particularly like you Mike because you are up and down so much. I use to think you were solid and then you sucked off Naps. It’s like you’re craving attention even if it’s negative. So I honestly don’t give a fuck what you think about me.

But you called me out and a lot of guys here don’t know me. So this is more for them than you.


Here’s a 425 lb competition bench press:





And 430 lb bench that I did in my garage. 





Satisfied Mike? Great. I’m glad. That warms my heart. And if you think that’s random video I pulled from someone else, I can post a picture of my garage gym that’s shown in the 2nd video. I really don’t feel like doing that but if you’re gonna be a dick, I will.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Is it the holiday that makes everyone like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is it the holiday that makes everyone like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's a Festivus for the rest of us!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's a Festivus for the rest of us!!!


We skipped the “Airing of Grievances” and went right to “Feats of Strength”.


----------



## RISE (Nov 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm feeling left out. I still haven't got the Vid yet. It must be because I'm so ugly 😂


#metoo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2021)

ugbb=ugly guys big butts


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Guys, I didn't mean for people to take this as an opportunity to start fighting.
> 
> Let's focus on what really matters... @Bobbyloads has AIDS, and he needs our support right now 😢.


RIP Bobby loads 
He was a good man
Never forget


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 25, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont mindmindless being around Hes a good punching bag


He promised me a log I better see one soon


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

I’m alive and seems like I  missed a lot lol aids ain’t gonna take me down I’m a survivor got my shit though 3 hour drive each way and about a 2 hour wait plus treatment time took a whole day but mission accomplished  walked in there and told them joe Rogan sent me 

Friday gonna try to find the NAD drip


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> you took one to many loads bobby now u got the virus ...


It’s a numbers game bro I knew what I was getting into it was inevitable


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> need ivermectin lol that’s gonna be the hardest.


No it ain't!



			Dr Stella MD
		


Will pm you alternative...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> No it ain't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tractor supply lmfao


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where I get that? I’ll have my wife grab it while I’m on the road trip lol





			Amazon.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Amazon.com


How he explained it was a lot more complicated lol


----------



## Tazz (Nov 25, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is it the holiday that makes everyone like this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Christmas and thanksgiving air is anabolic, didn’t you know?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> How he explained it was a lot more complicated lol


Safegenericpharmacy.net

Buy it there, takes a few weeks to get it, but if u got others sending u some or a tractor supply around...u good

Let us know how the antibodies and stuff work out for ya

Here in a month or so, maybe 2, go get quest blood work for all the antibodies...i got one test done shows i got some immunity, but ur t-cells and others will be heightened due to fighting off the aids


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Safegenericpharmacy.net
> 
> Buy it there, takes a few weeks to get it, but if u got others sending u some or a tractor supply around...u good
> 
> ...


Just woke up slept like 11 hours first time for a long fucking time still feel out of it and my left foot toe is numb lol weird I’m just gonna chill in bed for a bit have no idea why but I’ve been super hungry eating everything yesterday


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Just woke up slept like 11 hours first time for a long fucking time still feel out of it and my left foot toe is numb lol weird I’m just gonna chill in bed for a bit have no idea why but I’ve been super hungry eating everything yesterday


Aleve sinus and cold, helped me like no other, drank a shit ton of gatorade, and other items for dehydration, and vitamins, quercitin, vit c vit d, zinc etc....

Lasted about a week, tested negative on day 15..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Aleve sinus and cold, helped me like no other, drank a shit ton of gatorade, and other items for dehydration, and vitamins, quercitin, vit c vit d, zinc etc....
> 
> Lasted about a week, tested negative on day 15..


I started feeling liken shit last week I think about Tuesday I battled through it went to work tried the gym a few times should of just rested wish I knew exactly when I got it cause I felt better then the weekend hit me again but yeah Gatorade sounds delicious right now ran out been drinking the 10g protein one


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2021)

Good to see you're in good spirits and every thing is going well. Family ok ?, I scrolled a bit to check but I didnt see it. Hang in there man , relax grab some nurses asses and chill.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Yano said:


> Good to see you're in good spirits and every thing is going well. Family ok ?, I scrolled a bit to check but I didnt see it. Hang in there man , relax grab some nurses asses and chill.


Lol well I’m at home and I’m pretty sure my wife would not approve of that lmao would grab her ass but she’s distancing she ended up posting positive along with 2 of 3 of the kids just me and JR got the shit.


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol well I’m at home and I’m pretty sure my wife would not approve of that lmao would grab her ass but she’s distancing she ended up posting positive along with 2 of 3 of the kids just me and JR got the shit.


Ah right on man , home is fucking awesome ! I figured they held ya for observation from the pics. That's great man ! You two keep healing up and I'll keep sending the prayers out.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Yano said:


> Ah right on man , home is fucking awesome ! I figured they held ya for observation from the pics. That's great man ! You two keep healing up and I'll keep sending the prayers out.


Ty no I just went in for the monoclonal antibody therapy to get a jump start on it just in case


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 25, 2021)

My friend is being quarantined for covaids he's all scared and shit. Poor guy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> My friend is being quarantined for covaids he's all scared and shit. Poor guy.


Yeah I’m quarantined now eating turkey 🦃 day dinner by myself


----------



## Tazz (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah I’m quarantined now eating turkey  day dinner by myself
> View attachment 15607



As long as you have diet coke, everything will be ok.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> As long as you have diet coke, everything will be ok.


Only drink I still have with sugar is coffee mostly only once a day. That was hard for me to get use to sugar free Red Bull’s and sodas now they don’t even taste good to me


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 28, 2021)

How you doing?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> How you doing?


Thanks for checking lol feel great pretty much back to normal those monoclonal antibodies worked wonders but now my wife is feeling like shit waiting on her results first ones were negative but that’s right after I tested so we’ll see 

Still can’t smell or taste though besides that pretty damn good prob gonna sneak into the gym at night when no ones there lol is that an asshole move? I’m pretty sure I’m over it


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thanks for checking lol feel great pretty much back to normal those monoclonal antibodies worked wonders but now my wife is feeling like shit waiting on her results first ones were negative but that’s right after I tested so we’ll see
> 
> Still can’t smell or taste though besides that pretty damn good prob gonna sneak into the gym at night when no ones there lol is that an asshole move? I’m pretty sure I’m over it



You are over the contagious part. We were getting over it when my mother in law came over and she never got it & the only symptom we still had for 3 days was loss of taste. Let’s hope you don’t end up with porasmia. Take some colloidal silver and put a few drops in your nose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thanks for checking lol feel great pretty much back to normal those monoclonal antibodies worked wonders but now my wife is feeling like shit waiting on her results first ones were negative but that’s right after I tested so we’ll see
> 
> Still can’t smell or taste though besides that pretty damn good prob gonna sneak into the gym at night when no ones there lol is that an asshole move? I’m pretty sure I’m over it


I'd personally wait until I tested negative to go back go the gym. It would really suck if I passed it to someone and they had a bad outcome.


----------



## Yano (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thanks for checking lol feel great pretty much back to normal those monoclonal antibodies worked wonders but now my wife is feeling like shit waiting on her results first ones were negative but that’s right after I tested so we’ll see
> 
> Still can’t smell or taste though besides that pretty damn good prob gonna sneak into the gym at night when no ones there lol is that an asshole move? I’m pretty sure I’m over it


Glad you're feeling better , hope the wifes test comes back negative. I think your past being able to spread it to others at this point but I'd wait a few more days or a week to hit the gym to give your system some time to recover from all this whacky bullshit.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You are over the contagious part. We were getting over it when my mother in law came over and she never got it & the only symptom we still had for 3 days was loss of taste. Let’s hope you don’t end up with porasmia. Take some colloidal silver and put a few drops in your nose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yeah and my left foot big toe and one next to it numb as fuck feels weird


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'd personally wait until I tested negative to go back go the gym. It would really suck if I passed it to someone and they had a bad outcome.


That’s why I wanted to go late night when no ones there and I always clean my machines but I get what your saying


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> Glad you're feeling better , hope the wifes test comes back negative. I think your past being able to spread it to others at this point but I'd wait a few more days or a week to hit the gym to give your system some time to recover from all this whacky bullshit.


That’s exactly why I wanna go to get my body moving and sweating I see myself getting smaller onky after 2 weeks at this point I hope she has it get it out the way get the real antibodies in her system for the future cause if she got it it’s not severe so that would be good


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thanks for checking lol feel great pretty much back to normal those monoclonal antibodies worked wonders but now my wife is feeling like shit waiting on her results first ones were negative but that’s right after I tested so we’ll see
> 
> Still can’t smell or taste though besides that pretty damn good prob gonna sneak into the gym at night when no ones there lol is that an asshole move? I’m pretty sure I’m over it


I'm not 100% on how all the different variants can spread.

Maybe spray down the machines and equipment you use?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm not 100% on how all the different variants can spread.
> 
> Maybe spray down the machines and equipment you use?


I’m pretty sure I got it 2 weeks ago when I first got sick so I’m sure I’m past like they said being able to  spread it but if I go I would def clean the shit out each one 

These variants are bullshit now the new one affects “kids” funny since they are just now approving vaccines for 5 plus 🤦‍♂️ I’m not saying it don’t mutate but I am saying they make headlines a certain way to fit what they pushing


----------



## Yano (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m pretty sure I got it 2 weeks ago when I first got sick so I’m sure I’m past like they said being able to  spread it but if I go I would def clean the shit out each one
> 
> These variants are bullshit now the new one affects “kids” funny since they are just now approving vaccines for 5 plus 🤦‍♂️ I’m not saying it don’t mutate but I am saying they make headlines a certain way to fit what they pushing


I just said that shit to the wife last night ,,, Oh look its Christmas , new variant , travel restrictions ,,,, it's starting to get a bit predictable.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> I just said that shit to the wife last night ,,, Oh look its Christmas , new variant , travel restrictions ,,,, it's starting to get a bit predictable.


Yeah it’s just annoying at this point I get it people can die from it but same as the flu and other things  they make you jump through hoops to get the monoclonal antibodies but will pay you to get the vaccine


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> I just said that shit to the wife last night ,,, Oh look its Christmas , new variant , travel restrictions ,,,, it's starting to get a bit predictable.


Would be nice if they closed off the southern border though (with all the travel restrictions), just saying...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Would be nice if they closed off the southern border though (with all the travel restrictions), just saying...


Or test and mandatory vaccinate them lol not hating on getting in here illegally my dad had to sneak in a car hauler through Canada but at least make them try 🤦‍♂️ not just allow a walk through border but it’s for their agenda to get votes later on this whole country is going to shit fast


----------



## Yano (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Or test and mandatory vaccinate them lol not hating on getting in here illegally my dad had to sneak in a car hauler through Canada but at least make them try 🤦‍♂️ not just allow a walk through border but it’s for their agenda to get votes later on this whole country is going to shit fast


Exactly for part of my family to get into this country they had to escape the Bolsheviks into Poland , Escape the Nazis , some how got on a ship to England , then Jamaica , and finally to America. Make whom ever wants to come here have to work for it not just walk in. All while making sure every one is following proper guidelines to ensure testing and certification for health as well as criminal backgrounds and current status.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 28, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m pretty sure I got it 2 weeks ago when I first got sick so I’m sure I’m past like they said being able to  spread it but if I go I would def clean the shit out each one
> 
> These variants are bullshit now the new one affects “kids” funny since they are just now approving vaccines for 5 plus 🤦‍♂️ I’m not saying it don’t mutate but I am saying they make headlines a certain way to fit what they pushing











						UPDATE: South African Doctor Who Discovered "Omicron" Variant Says There's Nothing to Worry About - Only Mild Symptoms (VIDEO)
					

Dr Angelique Coetzee, the South African doctor who first spotted the new Covid variant Omicron, appeared on the BBC this weekend. Dr. Coetzee says the patients seen so far have had “extremely mild symptoms” – but more time is needed before we know the seriousness of the disease for vulnerable...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 28, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> UPDATE: South African Doctor Who Discovered "Omicron" Variant Says There's Nothing to Worry About - Only Mild Symptoms (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Dr Angelique Coetzee, the South African doctor who first spotted the new Covid variant Omicron, appeared on the BBC this weekend. Dr. Coetzee says the patients seen so far have had “extremely mild symptoms” – but more time is needed before we know the seriousness of the disease for vulnerable...
> ...


Scientifically viruses act they way spread faster but  get weaker I’m just worried eventually they just gonna drop a heavy hitter on us that is really gonna do some damage


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Scientifically viruses act they way spread faster but  get weaker I’m just worried eventually they just gonna drop a heavy hitter on us that is really gonna do some damage


I would like to think that covid and its variants were never intentionally released on people.

Earlier last week there were articles that discussed how Africa has been mostly unaffected by covid and nobody was sure why. Then at the end of the week we have Omicron variant coming out of South Africa. 

The timing just seems really suspicious!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

30 Facts You Need to Know - Your Covid Cribsheet









						30 facts you NEED to know: Your Covid Cribsheet
					

Kit Knightly We get a lot of e-mails and private messages along these lines “do you have a source for X?” or “can you point me to mask studies?” or “I know I saw a gra…




					off-guardian.org


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> 30 Facts You Need to Know - Your Covid Cribsheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read all points and yes all 30 are correct which for the controversial ones there’s evidence to back them up in the open 

This Omicron bullshit man since I’ve been working from home have the local news in the background that’s all they are talking about 🤦‍♂️ poor South Africa getting punished for some low risk form of Covid 

Ted Nugent was just on Rogan explaining how bad this travel ban gonna hurt their economy just from tourist hunting and safari shit.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 1, 2021)

Travel ban  
Bussing illegals from the border to other areas of the country.
Allowing illegals in from Afghanistan...

Smoke/Mirrors/Control


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I would like to think that covid and its variants were never intentionally released on people.
> 
> Earlier last week there were articles that discussed how Africa has been mostly unaffected by covid and nobody was sure why. Then at the end of the week we have Omicron variant coming out of South Africa.
> 
> The timing just seems really suspicious!



Africa has been mostly unaffected because nobody is obese in Africa.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It's a pre-treatment and treatment for Covid.  If you are already on it, you will not catch it.  If you have COVID, i have seen it react within an hour and remove the spike proteins.  Not sure when the communicability would be gone, but the ones that hurt and bother will be knocked out within an hour.  I have been on it.  When I got covid the first time, I was only on colloidal silver and I kicked the original covids ass in 2 days.  Now i take 250PPM silver and 5mL:1L water of ClO3


Is that how that dude turned blue that one time ?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Is that how that dude turned blue that one time ?


not sure I exactly follow; if this is a swipe at chlorite? I have no contest


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> not sure I exactly follow; if this is a swipe at chlorite? I have no contest


*Paul Karason*


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Africa has been mostly unaffected because nobody is obese in Africa.


by design, all diseases, whether they be natural or created, are meant to wipe out the most vulnerable.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> *Paul Karason*


sorry, I am uninformed of who that is and have no clue where you are going with this?


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 2, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> sorry, I am uninformed of who that is and have no clue where you are going with this?


He took too much silver and turned blue.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> He took too much silver and turned blue.


I only take a couple tintures drops mixed with my 5mL:1L Chlorite/Water once a week.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> He took too much silver and turned blue.


Like Violet Beauregarde???  😳😳


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> He took too much silver and turned blue.


Nut case that he was, he did technically prove colloidal silver wasn't proof against smoking related cancer. Though it apparently had some impact on acid reflux related to sinus issues probably also caused by smoking. If I were going to look into the potential benefits of a treatment, that's exactly who I would start with : )


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got my smell back it’s very dull but I can something is better then nothing hopefully taste is next 

Took the wife for the monoclonal antibodies therapy today and last kid down officially with covid so all 5 of us got it my wife the worst. Me my son and daughter are fine older kid don’t seem to bad we’ll see how my wife feeling tomorrow when she wakes up but pretty confident after the treatment she will be good. 

Thanks everyone for the get well wishes and offers of meds really meant a lot!


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 5, 2021)

Holly shit .. glad you're feeling a lot better. So how do you rate it to the flu or salmonella poisoning.

Damn, nearly died after eating a hamburger with salmonella poisoning .. lost around 9kg, mostly fluid .. doctor wouldn't give me shit. Had a few scripts left over from dental surgery and used that .. but damn, 2 weeks of the worse kind of hell .. shitting, vomiting, fever passing out while walking .. anything like that?

Competed in a bodybuilding comp .. had a few days of shit food, 2 hamburgers from the local .. wow, never again.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Just got my smell back it’s very dull but I can something is better then nothing hopefully taste is next
> 
> Took the wife for the monoclonal antibodies therapy today and last kid down officially with covid so all 5 of us got it my wife the worst. Me my son and daughter are fine older kid don’t seem to bad we’ll see how my wife feeling tomorrow when she wakes up but pretty confident after the treatment she will be good.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the get well wishes and offers of meds really meant a lot!



Hopefully your smell and taste come back normal. A lot of people, very rare though, have had porasmia where the wiring for your taste and small are crossed incorrectly. Things that are s’posed to smell good are smelling bad and people find it hard to rat certain things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Hopefully your smell and taste come back normal. A lot of people, very rare though, have had porasmia where the wiring for your taste and small are crossed incorrectly. Things that are s’posed to smell good are smelling bad and people find it hard to rat certain things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Brocolli will start smelling like bacon cheeseburgers!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Holly shit .. glad you're feeling a lot better. So how do you rate it to the flu or salmonella poisoning.
> 
> Damn, nearly died after eating a hamburger with salmonella poisoning .. lost around 9kg, mostly fluid .. doctor wouldn't give me shit. Had a few scripts left over from dental surgery and used that .. but damn, 2 weeks of the worse kind of hell .. shitting, vomiting, fever passing out while walking .. anything like that?
> 
> Competed in a bodybuilding comp .. had a few days of shit food, 2 hamburgers from the local .. wow, never again.


In my case was really not too bad more annoying dragged out had me weak feeling out of it head fog  body ached when I was starting to feel too bad took the monoclonal treatment not even 2 days later felt way better. My wife got it the worst gonna go see how she feels I just got up she got the therapy yesterday .


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> In my case was really not too bad more annoying dragged out had me weak feeling out of it head fog  body ached when I was starting to feel too bad took the monoclonal treatment not even 2 days later felt way better. My wife got it the worst gonna go see how she feels I just got up she got the therapy yesterday .


The first week when I didn’t. Know I have to I was coughing shit up all mucus and felt like a flu forgot about that the second week was the shit I described last reply when I started to feel really bad was shortness of breath, fogginess and body aches


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Hopefully your smell and taste come back normal. A lot of people, very rare though, have had porasmia where the wiring for your taste and small are crossed incorrectly. Things that are s’posed to smell good are smelling bad and people find it hard to rat certain things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smell is dull like I said so far taste my breath will let you know after my coffee lol


----------

